# Your top 4 "must have" guitars



## source field (Dec 30, 2013)

if you were to have 4 guitars what would they be?


----------



## Whammy (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 30, 2013)

ESP horizon with jb/59 or 81/85 and either Black cherry or reindeer blue sunburst
BC Rich Mockingbird Neck-Thru with red quilted maple top
PRS CU24
Jackson USA Rhoads V


----------



## bandinaboy (Dec 30, 2013)

1 Shred guitar - A nice 7 string Petrucci
1 Jazz Box - Probably a nice D'aquisto 
1 Steel String acoustic - A nice Taylor
1 Nylon Acoustic - A nice Alhambra 

Variety is key. If I could get one more I would want a nice Brian Moore, with MIDI output. That way I would look at all my guitars and never know what guitar to play because they are all so tempting.


----------



## ascl (Dec 30, 2013)

My list:
- Navigator LP
- ESP Eclipse FR
- ESP PotBelly
- PRS Cu22

I have 3 of them... just working on the last


----------



## Svava (Dec 30, 2013)

JP 13 7
JP BFR KOA 6
GNG Brea Koa 7
More JP Guitars ><


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 30, 2013)

Mayones Regius 6 MM CW (got it)
Mayones Regius 7 (had one, want another)
Caparison Dellinger 6
Dæmoness Cimmerian 7


----------



## rockstarazuri (Dec 30, 2013)

1 fixed bridge 6 string electric
1 FR/trem 6 string electric
1 7 string electric
1 steel string acoustic

So far I got my bases covered


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 30, 2013)

Bowes SLx7 
Carvin ST300
Carvin SH550
Carvin Bolt


----------



## s4tch (Dec 30, 2013)

Why 4? Why not 7 or 28?  We're all gearwhores, we always want all guitars, plus an other one.  Here's my list anyway:

Jackson SLSMG Eerie Dess Swirl (check)
Ibanez RG7620 Vampire Kiss (had 2, will have a 3rd)
Ibanez RT650 (had 2 RT450s, awesome guitars)
a nice Tele, a Kotzen would be perfect

And maybe a PRS, daddy pleeeease. And a Kelly. And a Rhoads. And an Explorer, too. And a Strat - everybody has one, why would I be the exception?


----------



## Force (Dec 30, 2013)

If they weren't custom jobs.................................


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, at the moment:
Caparison Horus
JP6
RG2228M
SE-7

And for a couple more: I'd like to try a 9 string, and if I could I'd get a XEN CC 9 string, and I'd also like a Skervesen Shoggie 7 and a Skervesen Raptor 6.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh if we are dreaming.

1. Jackson USA soloist (in white)
2. Ibanez Universe (probably the re-issue swirl)
3. Jackson Collen (original body, upside down tele shape)
4. Ibanez RGA121


----------



## Casper777 (Dec 30, 2013)

An EBMM JP 
PRS Custom 24
Suhr Modern Custom
Ibanez J-Custom


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

PRS SC (got one)
Ibanez RGT220a (gonna get one eventually)
RGA121 (handled)
probably some sort of strat lol


----------



## maxturbator (Dec 30, 2013)

Oooh, this should be fun.

1. Mayones Regius 6 custom (on its way!!!)
2. Skervesen Raptor 6
3. PRS Custom 24
4. PRS SC 245


----------



## lookslikemeband (Dec 30, 2013)

'59 Les Paul Custom

Gretsch White Falcon

Paul Reed Smith Archtop II

David Thomas McNaught


----------



## silent suicide (Dec 30, 2013)

1. Ibanez Apex 1
2. Ibanez K7 in Firespeak Blue
3. Fender Jim Root signature with some mods
4. Ran Crusher Flat Top 7 With a Burl Top in Seablue


----------



## FantasyMetal (Dec 30, 2013)

JP6 BFR Black Burst (have it!)
Gibson Alex Lifeson Royal Crimson (have it!)
EBMM Morse Y2D Purple Sunset Floyd (have it!)
Gibson VOS SG Heritage Cherry (want it!!)


----------



## protest (Dec 30, 2013)

1) Tom Aderson Drop Mongrel
2) PRS Custom 24..or 22, I'm not picky
3) EBMM BFR JP6 (have this one)
4) Suhr 7

If we're going total pipe dream and not simply unrealistic dream I'd add a Daemoness 7 and a BC Rich custom shop Warlock and change that PRS to a private stock.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 30, 2013)

1. Ibanez RGA121 - check
2. Ibanez RG2228 - check
3. Ibanez S5470
4. Ibanez S5427

And if I could do a fifth and sixth they would be a minty RG550 and a RG7 Prestige of sorts


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 30, 2013)

The next four I still don't have.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 30, 2013)

Suhr 7-string with a Hipshot
Mayones Regius baritone 7
Jackson B8 deluxe
Maple-neck PRS Artist Package Custom 24

curse my expensive taste


----------



## nikt (Dec 30, 2013)

1. PRS Archtop II
2. PRS 513 Brazilian Rosewood Neck
3. Fender Bajo Sexto Tele
4. Fender Subsonic Strat


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2013)

If we are picking "if I could have 4" these would probably be tops.

Mayones Regius 7 Gothic (or 6)







ESP Jeff Hanneman Urban Camo 






Gibson Les Paul Custom Silverburst






Gibson Explorer Silverburst (Thunderhorse or any Silverburst model)


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2013)

Let's go with the "if I won the lotto" list:
1. ESP EXP with Floyd
2. Jackson Custom Shop Dinky with spalted maple top
3. Jackson WR1
4. EBMM JP6 or Ibanez J Custom


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 30, 2013)

1-Gibson Les Paul
2-Fender Strat or tele
3-A Shredder like Jackson soloist or EBMM Musicman jp6
4-A Hollowbody
5-7/8 string guitar

I know I got 5 but i'd even say a good accoustic and classical guitar are always good to have.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 30, 2013)

ESP M-II
PRS Custom 24 
Ibanez S Prestige 
Fender HSS Strat


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 30, 2013)

1. Caparison Dellinger
2. Gibson E2 Explorer
3. Ibanez UV77BK
4. ESP MX


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Dec 30, 2013)

1. ESP LTD M-1  (sad they don't make them anymore)
2. ESP LTD HORIZON 
3. Ibanez RGIX20
4. ESP LTD EC-1000VB


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oni 7-string e-scale guitar
Oni 5-string e-scale bass
Oni 8-string e-scale guitar
Sandén 7-string VRB fanned fret acoustic.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 30, 2013)

Ran custom invader
Jesse liu esp 7 string arrow
Esp,horizon 7
Ibanez lacs 7 string rg


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 30, 2013)

In no specific order.

Gretsch White Falcon

Washburn Dime 3 (Either Slime, Bolt, or Southern Cross in Nat/Black back.)

Jackson B8 Deluxe 

Music Man JP BFR


----------



## Rojne (Dec 30, 2013)

Gibson ES-335
Fender Stratocaster
Martin D-18
Martin D-28

One really, really good of each..


----------



## gclef (Dec 30, 2013)

A strat
a tele
An rg or 3
A carvin h2

Wait, that is 5. OK, lose the carvin.......This week.

I will say this though, if I had to choose 1 guitar it would be an rg of some sort. Ibanez is fast becoming my brand of choice. If a company like warmoth made bodies and necks, I'd be in REAL trouble.

is there one? I can see an rg with 3 single coils or hss, a Zr trem, a maple fretboard, and some funky switching setup. Perhaps a pick guard like an rg550? 
Then, to top it all off, a classic strat color like shell pink or sonic blue.

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## erotomaniac (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh lord, narrowing it down to just four is difficult. I'd have to say most likely: 

1. Ibanez Voyager (I've always been a sucker for that thing)
2. EBMM Axis
3. Ibanez UV777MC
4. Carvin DC747


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 30, 2013)

1) One really nice Strat (it'd be an MJT so it could be just the way I want right off the bat)
2) One really nice LP (ideally one that looks exactly like a battered 70s Custom but has a Sustainer, a carved heel and a neck that won't break)
3) A superstrat for all my shredding needs (something sexy and high-quality, with lots of frets and a flat-mounted Floyd)

Tbh I think that covers the bases, so the 4th would just be something I want. This could be almost anything, and I'll almost certainly change my mind immediately after posting this. I don't think I absolutely _need_ a 7-string (don't throw stones)... so instead I've been tossing up between Flying Vs, Firebirds, Jazzmasters, aluminium-necked EGCs and all sorts of other things... but I've ended up here:

4) Kauer Daylighter Jr


----------



## gunch (Dec 30, 2013)

C1 Stealth

Solid Color Cu22

80's or new Chinese Ibanez Artist

Tom Anderson Cobra


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 30, 2013)

ESP Horizon
ESP Eclipse
Caparison Angelus
Caparison Michael Romeo Sig


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 30, 2013)

Les Paul
Super Strat
Traditional Strat
Tele (But I prefer G&L ASAT Specials)


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 3 of the four 

Ibby 1520
Fender AD strat with HSS
Carvin CT4

I think a suhr would round things out nicely. Maybe someday.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 30, 2013)

I've already got the 2 guitars below.

Ibanez RG 3EX1 Koa top






1993 Gibson USA Explorer







But I still need 2 other guitars that I've had and sold in the past, I love the feel of the way they play so much!

I still want an ESP Flying V guitar, preferably the Dave Mustaine DV8 signature





And the oh so amazing Gibson Les Paul Classic Goldtop!


----------



## tommychains (Dec 30, 2013)

Ibanez Maxxas








Ibanez 540PII




Charvel Spectrum




Ibanez Xiphos 1400 Double Neck



Yes, i am an Ibanez Whore.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 30, 2013)

musicman silo special
ibanez fr prestige
takamine acoustic
decent nylon/classical guitar


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 30, 2013)

Right now:

1. Gibson Les Paul Custom Silverburst
2. Gibson Explorer 7
3. Ibanez RGA121
4. Ibanez RG7620
5. PRS Singlecut (SE or Maryland)


----------



## tmfrank (Dec 30, 2013)

Currently:

1. Blackmachine B6
2. Vik Guitars Caprice T
3. Suhr Custom Modern
4. PRS Hollowbody II

My wallet is shaking in fear as I type this


----------



## PureImagination (Dec 30, 2013)

Jackson Soloist Custom Shop
Caparison TAT Special
Mayones Regius PRO 7
EBMM BFR JPX-7 in Emerald


----------



## monkeysuncle (Dec 30, 2013)

2228
Green Dot
White Gibson SG Les Paul Custom
Steinberger Double neck bass/guitar


----------



## Jlang (Dec 30, 2013)

bandinaboy said:


> 1 Shred guitar - A nice 7 string Petrucci
> 1 Jazz Box - Probably a nice D'aquisto
> 1 Steel String acoustic - A nice Taylor
> 1 Nylon Acoustic - A nice Alhambra
> ...



QFT


----------



## Fluxx (Dec 30, 2013)

Martin D-28
Ibanez J Custom JCRG1308 (Ash, to contrast my mahogany J customs)
Ibanez RG-ART
Ibanez RT650 done up to as close to Andy Timmons specs as possible.

Besides those 4, I'm pretty happy with what I have now


----------



## Necris (Dec 30, 2013)

Carvin TLB60 with walnut body and neck and maple fingerboard would be cool. The rest of my list would be guitars I already own.


----------



## djentychvggs (Dec 31, 2013)

1. My modded Ibanez RG 7321
2. Heavily modded Ibanez RG8
3. Prestige Ibanez RGD 7 
4. My modded Squire strat (no h8 pls)


----------



## yingmin (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a Parker Fly, a Gibson Les Paul, an American Fender Strat and a B-bender Tele, so I don't really ever need another 6-string electric, save maybe some kind of hollowbody. There's a '65 Gibson ES125 that I'm thinking about far harder than I should.


----------



## Zado (Dec 31, 2013)

Svava said:


> JP 13 7
> JP BFR KOA 6
> GNG Brea Koa 7
> More JP Guitars ><



You know Gnf? Whoa that's a surprise


----------



## chopeth (Dec 31, 2013)

Not a single Schecter in this thread, right?


----------



## danresn (Dec 31, 2013)

Jackson DK2M (Best money/quality, never breaking etc guitar. Plus it was the first guitar where I specifically saved money over a long period of time to buy.

Warwick Corvette/Thumb

Suhr/Fender Custom/David Gilmour Sig Strat

Jackson Soloist


----------



## metale (Dec 31, 2013)

Fender Clapton strat (black)
A nice Les Paul with flammed top
Some kind of telecaster, could be a standard MIA
One of the following depending on the mood:

A semi-hollow, Dot-ish
A SG for those Iommi / AC/DC / Mikko Lindstrom phases
A K7/Apex100/Apex2

My gear is inspired by the first 4 options, except that the strats are X4


----------



## bifftannen (Dec 31, 2013)

PRS custom 22 (scarlet red)
Jackson KV2 (black with ghost flames)
Ibanez J-custom RG8527 (see through black)
Gibson Les Paul Custom (white or black)


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 31, 2013)

1: Daemoness Cimmerian (In Progress, 6-8 months away)

2: Pensa Suhr Mk-1

3: A one off Ibanez J Custom

4: Jackson Phil Collen Archtop


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 31, 2013)

1. Any of Dino's past guitars
2. UVMC (ATD,RE)
3. My KxK 7dc #21
4. My yet to be ordered KxK 7DC


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 31, 2013)

1 + 2)






3)





4)Keeping open for now.


----------



## wiretap (Dec 31, 2013)

ESP Custom Shop Eclipse (Check)
Gibson Les Paul Standard (Just got a classic that is a great one, so that may suffice- Check)
Gibson Les Paul Custom- (Preferably a tobacco burst from the 80s with a mahogany neck. But any will do. Eventually.)
Fender Tele '72 Deluxe (Not too expensive, will probably snag one sooner rather than later)


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 31, 2013)

Emerald green JPX
Purple JPX
Mishas new 6 string blue quilt Jackson, yes the 6 string one.

The RGA121 I already have but once my new pickups are in then it will be the guitar I want hahaha, so number 4.


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 31, 2013)

1. a strat shaped one (Ibby for me)
2. a les paul (goldtop or silverburst)
3. a tele (Fender or G&L)
4. Parker Fly 

Got three of the first type, working on the others!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll just do one for now...

an Ibanez Custom Shop Iceman - something along the lines of the IC500 - but the $5000 variety


----------



## Centrix (Dec 31, 2013)

1 - My current PRS SE Singlecut. First (and only so far) electric guitar, huuuuge sentimental value (I would however pimp it a little bit, with some upgrades!)
2 - A JP7 KOA for most styles
3 - A classic stratocaster
4 - A high-end Taylor steel string / high-end mandolin

This would be pretty good I guess! It's actually achievable, let's wait for the future...


----------



## theronaldchase (Dec 31, 2013)

My list as follows (note the lack of "shred guitars". My EVH covers that base plenty.)

Martin 00-17SM: A nice acoustic that has a good folky tone that I can't get past.

Gretsch White Falcon 6136CST: I'm not a fan of bigsby trems (never was any good at changing the strings on them) So I would opt for the Adjustomatic bridge.

Fender American Vintage '65 Jazzmaster: Because Jazzmaster.

And a good ole' Gibson Wartime Special.


And these are the ones that I DON'T own.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 1, 2014)

1. Strandberg 6/7 (or equally badass ergo+headless)
2. Tele, because tele.
3. Taylor K24ce (but any high end "x14ce" will do)
4. A custom. Something I have complete control over and doesn't have compromises.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2014)

1) PRS Custom 22
2) PRS baritone 7-string Custom 22
3) Strat or Tele with single coils
4) Les Paul Custom-esque guitar

This usually varies... A lot


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 1, 2014)

1. JP6 X or XI
2. Dingwall combustion (bass guitars count right?)
3. MIA or MIM telecaster with decent hardware and electronics
4. Decent quality 7 string like an MIJ ibanez with upgraded electronics (Not much of a 7 player but it'd still be nice to have around)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 1, 2014)

Daemoness Cimmerian 7
EBMM JP13
Fender Custom Shop American Stratocaster
Martin Eric Clapton 000-28 EC-Madagascar

.....


----------



## bifftannen (Jan 1, 2014)

People are naming a lot of tradional stuff (gibson, fender, gretsch etc) which I'm very surprised and pleased to see.


----------



## source field (Jan 1, 2014)

bifftannen said:


> People are naming a lot of tradional stuff (gibson, fender, gretsch etc) which I'm very surprised and pleased to see.



YES


----------



## Choop (Jan 1, 2014)

Don't have 4 of any electric guitars presently, but ideally:

1) Stratocaster
2) "Metal" shape (right now I have an LTD V-350)
3) 7 string
4) WILDCARD (probably a more traditional/simple, non-trem guitar. 2 wild 4 u)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2014)

bifftannen said:


> People are naming a lot of tradional stuff (gibson, fender, gretsch etc) which I'm very surprised and pleased to see.



Yup  I'm not a big fan of a lot of sharp, pointy shapes. I love round, curvy shapes. 









Although there are some exceptions, like the King V, Rhoads, and Double Rhoads, and Explorer.


----------



## Nag (Jan 1, 2014)

until ANYONE releases 27" scale neckthrough sixes and sevens with floyds, here's my top 4 list :
- custom
- custom
- custom
- custom


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 1, 2014)

Nagash said:


> until ANYONE releases 27" scale neckthrough sixes and sevens with floyds, here's my top 4 list :
> - custom
> - custom
> - custom
> - custom




Carvin is now taking orders for the DC7X (I think that is the name), it is 27" neck-thru 7-sting, and can be ordered with a Floyd.


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 1, 2014)

1. Ibanez RG550 (done)
2. PRS 513 Brazilian (done)
3. PRS P24T, Rosewood Neck, Faded Blue Jean
4. Ibanez J-Custom RG7CST


----------



## Shredasaurus (Jan 1, 2014)

1 Peavy raptor
2 Ibanez Gio
3 Bc Rich warlock bronze
4 fender guitar/amp starter pack


----------



## Barney (Jan 1, 2014)

Strandberg Boden style 6 string - custom order
Parker Fly - custom order probably 
Ken Parker Archtop - custom obviously
Gibson Les Paul - not sure what model exactly - something that's good for bluesy Gary Moore stuff - I'm a huge fan of his. 

I'll never have these though. Almost impossible. The Gibson is the easy one, the others aren't.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ibanez Jem 777 LNG 
Ibanez Universe UV777 GR
Custom Skervesen Raptor 
Original Gibson Explorer from the late 1950's 

A man can dream lol


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 2, 2014)

My JP's, they all offer something different and they each feel very unique despite being from the same line and similar in appearance.

JP6 PDN Honey Roasted
JPX7 BFR Barolo
JP6 White Pearl w/Rosewood Neck
JP7 BFR Solar Burst w/Rosewood Neck

I'd probably only replace the JPX7's neck with a Roasted Maple neck instead, otherwise I'm totally happy with the setup!


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jan 2, 2014)

- ESP HRF in reindeer blue
- EBMM JP-12 7
- ESP T-B7
- 2014 Schecter Blackjack ATX Solo 6


----------



## darkinners (Jan 2, 2014)

For me 

1. Les Paul
2. Strat
3. Tele
4. a 5 strings bass.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 2, 2014)

1: Tele
2: Les Paul
3: Seven String Les Paul
4: 8 String


----------



## satchisgod (Jan 2, 2014)

1. 50th Anniversary 1960 Les Paul Custom (Black)
2. Gibson Les Paul Custom (Silverburst with 60s neck)
3. Gibson Les Paul Custom Flying-V (Silverburst with 60s neck)
4. Gibson LP Traditional with AA or AAA flamed maple top with a Desertburst finish (and gues what...a 60s neck)

Guitar heaven!


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 2, 2014)

bifftannen said:


> People are naming a lot of tradional stuff (gibson, fender, gretsch etc) which I'm very surprised and pleased to see.



Yeah, when I first seen this thread I thought I would see a bunch of boutique guitars, and even brands I have never even heard of. I am kind of surprised by the amount of "work horse" guitars listed.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 2, 2014)

Four of these:


----------



## rockskate4x (Jan 2, 2014)

ALL bolt ons, with maple necks and hardtails.

25.5" alder/ash body with a pair of filtertrons, firebird pups, or mini buckers, or the like for approximating classic blues/rock/jazz tones without needing tons of switches for coil tapping or whatever. Maybe a fender cabronita.

24.75ish" mahogany body with heavy buckers for everything from D standard to Drop Bb. Maximum 6 string metal meat. I dunno what guitar fills the bill for this yet.

25.5" basswood HSH guitar with lots and lots of switches and knobs. Something neutral and versatile. Generic super fusion guitar, like the suhr guthrie govan signature. This one would be worth breaking my hardtail rule for covers and such.

27" and up 7 or 8 string. Just too much fun not to have something like this, even if i never play it out of my bedroom. M80M would be awesome.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jan 2, 2014)

- An ESP Custom Shop guitar
- ESP Eclipse-II 24-7 Black Satin
- Daemoness Custom
- Blackmachine B7

A man can dream, right?


----------



## will_shred (Jan 2, 2014)

Something like this, maybe an EX shape though. I love the overall look and viking theme. 






This, self explanatory 






Breedlove CM classic, best sounding acoustic guitars ever made. 






Gibson Les Paul Custom with a Koa top. Because I think this might be the single sexiest guitar ever made.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 2, 2014)

Ibanez uv7bk- got it
scalloped strat- almost there just gotta scallop neck
floral print Jem- one day
my own signature model 7string maybe soon....


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jan 2, 2014)

Custom Skervesen/Ormsby/Ruokangas 
Caparison Tat Special
Ibanez 2127fx 
Maton Messiah


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 2, 2014)

To my specs!!









These are 2 must haves


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Gibson Les Paul Custom
Gibson Explorer
BC Rich Chuck Stealth
PRS Custom 24

Bonus: Jackson Kevin Bond Rhoads



Bonus #2: Ibanez Iceman


----------



## PAZ (Jan 2, 2014)

#1 - Decibel Javelin 6 & 7
#2 - Decibel Superbird Hollow Body 6 string with F hole or other (No idea if this is even possible but I think it would rule)
#3 - Suhr Modern 6
#4 - Frank Gambale Hollowbody Carvin


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 2, 2014)

what is this?


----------



## will_shred (Jan 2, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> what is this?



KXK custom, I believe it's owned by another forum member.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 2, 2014)

^It's mine


----------



## brett8388 (Jan 2, 2014)

My opinion:

1) Ibanez Jem DNA
2) Ibanez UVMC
3) Jackson Concorde
4) Mr. Horsepower


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 2, 2014)

My affordable list, in no order:

PRS SE Custom 24

Modded like hell rg8

Sterling by Music Man JP70

Schecter Omen Extreme-6 Floyd Rose

Someday I'll have all of these...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 2, 2014)

[/URL]


----------



## larry (Jan 2, 2014)

well:

neck-through single hum Ibanez RG8: acquired
neck-through custom single hum KXK 8: pending
carbon fiber/graphite classical 6: TBD
washburn/parker/strandberg hybrid custom 8: TBD

that last one will probably cost well north of $7.5k and might not even be feasible. though, ola seems very open minded and he's already working with washburn who is also producing parker. so such an inter-mingling of technology wouldn't be impossible. the associated red tape might not be worth it to all potential parties involved, however..


----------



## Heroin (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd love to own a strandberg one day, a 7 string with a natural top. That'll be the day.

A 9 string would be really cool too.

And a classical 7 string guitar!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 2, 2014)

Gibson e2 or what ever it is that Claudio Sanchez uses.
Gibson thunderhorse
a nice fender strat
The fourth is a hard one maybe a private stock prs 7 string.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 2, 2014)

Scratch the prs the Steve miller iceman will replace it.


----------



## wilch (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't name brands or models...but these are the 4 types I would like to always have available for me to pick up whenever I wanted.

1. 7 string super strat w/ thin c profiled neck, low action, 2 hum's, fixed bridge.
2. 7 string super strat w/ thin c profiled neck, low action, 2 hum's, 1 single coil, floyd rose.
3. small bodied steel string acoustic (6 string).
4. 5 string bass... any, as long as it plays easy


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 3, 2014)

A nice strat.
A nice tele.
A nice les paul.
A JPX7.


----------



## metale (Jan 3, 2014)

wilch said:


> 2. 7 string super strat w/ thin c profiled neck, low action, *3 hum's, 1 single coil*, floyd rose.



That's a lot of pickups


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 3, 2014)

metale said:


> That's a lot of pickups



With hardly enough space to squeeze them all in...


----------



## Dcm81 (Jan 3, 2014)

Adrian Belew Sig. Parker Fly:







EBMM JP7 Family Reserve:





Strandberg Boden 7
My own custom build - still to be decided


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Gibson Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess
PRS Custom 22 w/rosewood neck and trem
Gretsch Falcon
Jackson B8


----------



## craigny (Jan 3, 2014)

Parker DF842
Gibson LPC in White
A custom Shop Gibson Explorer also in white
A Fender Yngwie Malmsteen Strat
and one of those Horizion lll's in a hardtail


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Ibanez TAM100
2. Ibanez RGA121
3. EBMM JPX7
4. EBMM JP Dargie II
5. PRS McCarty


----------



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2014)

Ran Crusher 27" 7 string
Devin Townsend Peavey PXD 7 String
Devin Townsend Framus Mayfield (custom job obviously)
ESP Xtone PS-1 (with Bigsby)

Those 4 would suit all my needs and wants...and GAS.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 3, 2014)

bifftannen said:


> People are naming a lot of tradional stuff (gibson, fender, gretsch etc) which I'm very surprised and pleased to see.



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 3, 2014)

A higher end Jackson
An EC1000 or greater
A 7 sting 
A Carvin


IMO all these a great bang for your buck...i left out Ibanez because there lack of pup selection.


----------



## Jackzaa (Jan 3, 2014)

Mayones Regius 7 FF (Oh God, yes)
B6
Daemoness Cimmerian 7
anddd a THUNDERHORSEEEEEEE


----------



## wilch (Jan 3, 2014)

metale said:


> That's a lot of pickups





Whitestrat said:


> With hardly enough space to squeeze them all in...



lol oops! typo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

metale said:


> That's a lot of pickups





Whitestrat said:


> With hardly enough space to squeeze them all in...



Psssh.


----------



## LaceySwiss (Jan 19, 2014)

Carvin Becker
Jackson Kelly USA
Zerberus Chimaira???maybe...
Gibson M4 Sherman


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 19, 2014)

Strandberg Boden 7

and a Mayones Regius 6 string with a sexy finish and prolly with BKP pickups


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 19, 2014)

tete guitar:






carvin SH575





dean b zelinsky's whatever-he-is-calling-this-now





carvin CT424, which i already have:


----------



## SeductionS (Jan 19, 2014)

Ibanez RGA 121 (*)
Mayones Legend (*)
PRS Custom 24
Ernie Ball Music Man JP6 BFR

* = in my possession


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 19, 2014)

^Everyone of those is classy as hell.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 19, 2014)

A custom shop 7-string for the brootz and the chugz, preferably a Daemoness or a Skervesen

A hardtail 6-string to dick around in different tunings since I play in everything from E standard to drop B, preferably a Mayones or Blackmachine B6

A Telecaster for non-metal stuff, mostly post-rock and things like that 

A steel string acoustic

It would be cool to have a jazzbox and stuff like that too, but rules are rules


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2014)

Les Paul (got it)
Strat (got it)
KM-7 (waiting on it)
Les Paul Custom (sometime this year, researching now)

Honorable mention goes to an ESP Viper for some B tuned doom, but I can live without it.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Strandberg Masvidalien 
Jet Earlewood
Vigier Excalibur 7
Fender(or not) Custom Shop Thineline tele


----------



## hairychris (Jan 20, 2014)

Jesus, this is really tough!! Sticking to guitars that I have/do/did owned:

1) Blackmachine B7
2) Blackmachine B2

Uuurgh, at this point it becomes really sodding difficult:

3) Probably my MIM Telecaster FSR (wishlist I'll have a custom shop equivalent)
4) Probably my Gibson LP Custom

Will I have to drop one of these to add a bass?

I have 2 GAS items right now, EBMM Stingray 5 string bass and the Boden 7. They'll get added as 3 & 4 at a push!


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 20, 2014)

Caparison Horus
Ormsby 7 String Hypemachine
ESP Horizon NTII
Martin GPCPA3 

Maybe one day........


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 20, 2014)

Currently waiting for Claas Custom... so I think there are only 3 left i want right now..

RAN Custom 6-string
Skervesen Custom 7-string
... maybe a claas custom 7-string later on

or maybe a nice jackson 6-string


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 20, 2014)

My RG1527, all I need from a 7-string
RG7620, just because..
6-string RG in Drop-C(#)
6-string RG in my own custom open tuning

An acoustic would be nice too but if I would have these, I wouldn't need any other guitars ever again.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 20, 2014)

Ibanez RG8 J-Custom opal black (Got an RG2228)
Ibanez JEM77 (Got it)
Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist
Ibanez FGM100 DY


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 20, 2014)

4 guitars I must have that I don't own:

#1 EBMM JP6 in Mystic Dream
#2 ESP Horizon NT in Amber Sunburst (new USA models)
#3 Schecter SLS C-1 in Blue 
#4 Ibanez RGA 121 CDR or NTF


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 20, 2014)

4 Daemoness Cimmerians.

1 6, 2 7's, 1 multiscale 8.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 20, 2014)

1- That new Fender Jim Root Jazzmaster
2- 2013 LPJ in rubbed white satin
3- 2014 LTD Graphic Series Frazetta
4- 2013 SGJ in rubbed white satin


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## 7stg (Jan 20, 2014)

Carvin DC7x a Jackson b7 could work too.
Ibanez m80m
Agile 92730
Ibanez BTB7 or Dingwall if they made a 7 string bass, only if...


----------

